# More prayers for my father, please



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I head to New York (Long Island) tomorrow to see my dad. My mom told me today that my dad has gone from walking on his own, to a cane, to a walker in a matter of days. He is weaker every day and cannot sit and eat with the family because it hurts him to sit up for that long. In May, when the doctor gave us options, etc, he said it would be a matter of months. It's amazing how quickly the months fly past. I am very fortunate that the memories of my father are vivid and full of joy and love. I am also fortunate that my father has his love of God and family as his priorities. Please pray for my father and my father as we struggle. He has a biopsy on Friday along with a transfusion, so please pray that they come to a resolution as to what to do to make him more comfortable.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

You have mine tonight, and may peace be with you, your father and family at this time.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for you and yours,and a safe trip,lost my mom and dad last year,so,my heart is with you,God bless,Steve!


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*Thoughts*

Prayer Peace and comfort to you and your family.
May you have a safe travel.
GOD BLESS


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayer sent for you and your family.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Talk to your Dad about the life everafter. Make him feel comforted that he has much to look forward to if he believes there is and always has been a higher power Who put we human beings here on earth. Do this if and as he continues to get weaker. Assure and comfort him. I send my prayers. CF?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

A sad situation, I pray for comfort, inner peace and that good feeling of leaving nothing left unsaid.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

God Bless you and your family with strength and wisdom. And i am believing in a miracle for your Dad, in Jesus Name. AMEN


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Got back from our visit this afternoon. My mother was as glad that I was there as my dad. I'll be going back in a 1 1/2 weeks...it's a good thing I was there...my mom has so much to deal with and physically, she's not as strong as I am (I had to literally carry him into the bedroom when he woke up and was disoriented). Anyway, I was able to come up with a plan, with my mother, if that happens when no one is there. 

In any case, he is not afraid of the life hereafter, he is just worried about my mother having to take care of things. I told her she has to let him know that she'll be okay. My brother is hanging on tight as well. I am at peace with death and know that we all love him, as do many others. I know it will not be long. The doctors said "months" back in May, however, they did tell us that when he started going it would be fast. I believe it will be VERY soon.

Again, the prayers and kind thoughts are appreciated. Our Faith, family and friends will get us through,
Susan


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You are blessed.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

You, your father, and family are in my thoughts and prayer. May the lord give yall peace and comfort which pass all human understanding.
GOD Bless.


----------

